

Ask HN: Free calorie count API? - Jim_Neath

Does anyone know of any open APIs for retrieving calorie details about various types of food?
======
DanielStraight
Not an API, but a public data set:

<http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=8964>

------
yish
I haven't used it but had the Fat Secret site bookmarked for a while. They
have an API here: <http://platform.fatsecret.com/> Let us know how it looks
once you try it.

